# I statred a Partial Preterist board!



## ReformedWretch (Oct 6, 2004)

Yep Paul, you were ritght and I thank you for helping me out so much with this view! I am so passionate about it now that I started a board to counter Rapture Ready.

I'm looking for visitors and ANYONE who would like to help me (Paul?  )

Let me know what you all think!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Paul.

No danger of me accepting Hyper Preterism. In fact my pastor wants to study "When shall these things be" with me to be sure of this.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 1, 2004)

What's the address for the site, Adam?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, how did I miss that?

http://p214.ezboard.com/brapturerumor


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Adam, I tried to get on your sight and it asked for a private password. I'm already an ezboard member because I visit reformedreader.org. What's the password man? Randy


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 11, 2004)

weird..I'll look into it as I didn't put up a password!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, I am there now...no password needed, just an EZboard account! I hope you can figure it out as I NEED members!

If anyone has a topic they like to discuss and want me to add a forum for it let me know!

WHile this board is MOSTLY about fellowship among those of the same mind set (or reformed faith) I want to make this about reaching out to Arminians, etc like I used to be looking into what we are all about.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 12, 2004)

I tried to get on the Last Disciple page and the Full preterist page and they both asked for a password. Are you having a private forum that only you and a few others can attend. I feel left out. I have never heard of the Last Disciple and was wondering what it was. 
For Christ's Crown, Randy


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 12, 2004)

Agh!

I don't have a pass word set up! EVERYONE is welcome! Let me Keep trying


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 13, 2004)

Then why is it asking for a password? Don't you just love modern communication?


----------

